# 1/18 dirt oval racing (Slugfest08!)



## my94mustangt (Dec 11, 2007)

Crazy boys is having the 08 slugfest this weekend! We will race sliders, losi late models, 18th open late models, midgets, 10th scale bombers! check the website for more info cbrcr.com !!!


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Dirt oval, _indoors_, sounds like fun :thumbsup:


----------



## my94mustangt (Dec 11, 2007)

The address is, 14923 St Rt 104 Ashville,Oh.43103, about 25 min south of columbus! Racing begins at 1pm!! I ASSUME! that they'll open at 9am. Correction, it does'nt say we are racing the midgets! Not sure if its corect I will check and find out its a new class down there and its popular!!


----------



## B mullins (Mar 16, 2002)

what motors are you allowing in the open class?


----------

